# DIC menu screens 5-7 won't display



## skauffman (May 17, 2013)

I have a 2011 Cruze LTZ and was having problems with a loud fan noise blowing the past week or so and the check engine light was on. Unhooked the battery and the light went off, but problem persisted. Took it to the dealer and needed to get the thermostat replaced. I think its good now. 

But ever since we unhooked the battery, my DIC menu doesn't seem to work right. It doesn't let me go to screen 7, which is the screen that displays my speed, so its annoying not seeing this screen. It only goes up to screen 4, then it just shows nothing after that, until I turn the knob again and it goes back to Screen 1. 

How do I fix this? Do I need to take it back to the dealer?

Thanks!
Shawn


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

skauffman said:


> I have a 2011 Cruze LTZ and was having problems with a loud fan noise blowing the past week or so and the check engine light was on. Unhooked the battery and the light went off, but problem persisted. Took it to the dealer and needed to get the thermostat replaced. I think its good now.
> 
> But ever since we unhooked the battery, my DIC menu doesn't seem to work right. It doesn't let me go to screen 7, which is the screen that displays my speed, so its annoying not seeing this screen. It only goes up to screen 4, then it just shows nothing after that, until I turn the knob again and it goes back to Screen 1.
> 
> ...


Hi Shawn, 

I'm sorry to hear that you are having issues with your Cruze. I would suggest taking it back to the dealer. Let me know via private message if you would like me to set up an appointment for you

Best Regards,
Crystal L
GM Customer Care


----------

